# Lost keys for roof rack



## Blue04 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello all, New here!
Sold my Range Rover and purchased a 04 Touareg loaded to the T. V8
Love the car thus far and have a few questions.
Do I take it into the VW shop and ask them to do all the TSB's at one time?
Where is the best place to buy extended warrenty
And finally I do not have the keys for the roof rack and I would like to move them. Does anyone know where I might be able to get replacements?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Lost keys for roof rack (Blue04)*

The rack locks are supplied by Thule. Look at the lock cylinder, and you will see a code stamped on the side. Take that code to a Thule dealer and get the matching replacement keys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Lost keys for roof rack (aircooled)*

Better yet, try going to http://www.thuleracks.com, click on "Thule Brand Store" and order a set online.


----------



## Blue04 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Lost keys for roof rack (mml7)*

Great, Thank you very much.


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

Pretty cheap from the Thule website too!


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (pfb2)*

Wow what a good security feature that you can buy the keys online... Good thing they dont make home locks...


----------

